
Undercover restorers fix Paris landmark's clock (2007) - jkly
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2007/nov/26/france.artnews
======
etiennemarcel
The people who restored the clock were sued but eventually cleared of all
charges.

The clock has never been used or wound up since...

[http://urban-resources.net/untergunther.html](http://urban-
resources.net/untergunther.html)
[https://ugwk.org/Untergunther_Presse.html](https://ugwk.org/Untergunther_Presse.html)

